# Clinton River browns



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

It's done by the city, that's why it's not on the database. They usually do it during the free fishing weekend in June.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ahhhh that makes sense. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll be able to find a few more


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Much slower day of trout fishing today. Between my friend and I we only caught 5, but I was able to pull out a nice 12 inch brown on the prince nymph which was pretty cool. Water levels were surprisingly low compared to yesterday, which I think might explain why the fishing wasn't as good.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

fisheater said:


> No, not above Yates Dam. The City of Auburn Hills plants 600-700 + rainbows every year. The smallest are about 12", going up to about 16" +


Could be I do know they stock that area. Also seen salmon in class room released some King’s above dam. 

Color is not favoring domestic/stream trout. Definitely plenty of steelhead making in upper Clinton and paint. Buddy caught a drop back in middle of June right by paint. Last year.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice work, IMO any trout in that area is a trophy. I don't fish that water, but if I did and cared about the long term health of that trout fishery I'd give them a break when the water temps are over 70. You can likely get that early in the morning, you don't necessarily have to wait for a different part of the season. Not trying to lecture, just pointing it out--I myself didn't even know it was tough on trout until a few years ago, and before then I fished for trout quite a bit in high water temps just because I had no idea it was so tough on them. Now, when it's hot like that, I work on my smallmouth and carp game, which is challenging and really fun.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lamarsh said:


> Nice work, IMO any trout in that area is a trophy. I don't fish that water, but if I did and cared about the long term health of that trout fishery I'd give them a break when the water temps are over 70. You can likely get that early in the morning, you don't necessarily have to wait for a different part of the season. Not trying to lecture, just pointing it out--I myself didn't even know it was tough on trout until a few years ago, and before then I fished for trout quite a bit in high water temps just because I had no idea it was so tough on them. Now, when it's hot like that, I work on my smallmouth and carp game, which is challenging and really fun.


Yeah. Most of the time I either fish them in the early morning or late evening anyways, mainly because the cooler water, but also because it's much less crowded there. If you go during the day, there's tons of people, and often time those people are swimming in the river and stirring up some of the good holes


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Seleucus said:


> Today was the most productive day on the Clinton for me so far. My buddy and I hit it late in the evening, and between the two of us pulled out pulled out 8 trout, 7 browns and 1 rainbow. 3 of the browns were in the 10 inch range, while the rainbow was 12 inches. We caught them on a mix of wax worms and prince nymphs.
> View attachment 419143
> View attachment 419145
> View attachment 419147
> View attachment 419149


Nice to see your hooking into them! Try exploring around , alot of time the bigger fish move down stream with the rain and higher water flow.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whales said:


> Nice to see your hooking into them! Try exploring around , alot of time the bigger fish move down stream with the rain and higher water flow.


I've been planning on it. I would love to get into some of the bigger trout that lurk in those waters. The biggest I've caught so far was around 13-14, but I know there are bigger ones. With the cold weather starting, do you think it will be better to switch to streamers, or keep nymphing?


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Seleucus said:


> I've been planning on it. I would love to get into some of the bigger trout that lurk in those waters. The biggest I've caught so far was around 13-14, but I know there are bigger ones. With the cold weather starting, do you think it will be better to switch to streamers, or keep nymphing?


Both will work , streamers for browns, or live bait. Remember Browns...like night also. Chucking a sizable dark steamer wouldn't hurt. I don't know if there's enough big browns in the Clinton to make it worth your while, but definitely up north.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whales said:


> Both will work , streamers for browns, or live bait. Remember Browns...like night also. Chucking a sizable dark steamer wouldn't hurt. I don't know if there's enough big browns in the Clinton to make it worth your while, but definitely up north.


Yeah I'll have to give it a go. Maybe I'll try mousing at night lol. I've also been thinking about trying euro nymphing out there


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Finally got to get back out on the Clinton today. Hooked into 3, landed two, all on a size 0 mepps spinner. They are definitely starting to move into their fall patterns, though the high water meant that fish were few and far in between


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Seleucus said:


> View attachment 439423


Nice.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

She’s pretty! Obviously if they attack the Mepps, they will attack your streamers. They don’t have to be big for that. Fish on.



Seleucus said:


> View attachment 439423


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

DLHirst said:


> She’s pretty! Obviously if they attack the Mepps, they will attack your streamers. They don’t have to be big for that. Fish on.


See, I thought that. But fishing the other day, I found they would only take the nymphs, no streamers or spinners. These clinton river browns can be so strange sometimes


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

A little update to my escapades. Hit the Clinton today for about 2 hours. Water level was low but better than the last time I went. After hooking into some chubs and a rock bass, I found myself hooked into a nice brown trout, probably the biggest I have caught out of the river. Hooked right in the corner of the mouth, so she released easily to fight another day.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

That is a nice one, what 13-14"? Very healthy looking.

Gotta be some bigger ones on that river somewhere?


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> That is a nice one, what 13-14"? Very healthy looking.
> 
> Gotta be some bigger ones on that river somewhere?


Measured out right around 13. I think there are some bigger ones, but its a lot of water to cover, and the bigger ones tend to be few and far between. I’ve pulled a few this size out of it though, so they are there. This heat isn’t making it any easier though


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They should be feasting on Mayflies, right now. You might find some larger fish in the dark, if you know the river well enough to try that. Somewhere near a nice long undercut bank, maybe?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> They should be feasting on Mayflies, right now. You might find some larger fish in the dark, if you know the river well enough to try that. Somewhere near a nice long undercut bank, maybe?


I know where a big brown I estimate at 7-8 lbs lives on another fishery, near an undercut bank haha.. any time I get near it swims away. can't wade cuz too deep/muddy/logs on all sides. I wish I could stand on the other side of the river and fish, but its private! I've debated trying to fish it at night, do you think the big brown would be less spooky?


----------



## Hammerhandle487 (Dec 17, 2016)

Are you fishing Clinton or paint Creek. Above or below the damn


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hammerhandle487 said:


> Are you fishing Clinton or paint Creek. Above or below the damn


Clinton above the dam


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Went out early morning while the water temperature was still cool, got myself another nice brown on a prince nymph, and happened upon a sucker with some worms. Pretty good day for only fishing about an hour or so


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> I know where a big brown I estimate at 7-8 lbs lives on another fishery, near an undercut bank haha.. any time I get near it swims away. can't wade cuz too deep/muddy/logs on all sides. I wish I could stand on the other side of the river and fish, but its private! I've debated trying to fish it at night, do you think the big brown would be less spooky?


f

Don't debate!!! At night they are more comfortable for sure. Sneak in there and mouse that monster!! Not on the private land, but you get what I mean. 

Also, I'm not sure if this is true or not but I was told that a discerning eye can spot the difference between planted fish and wild by looking at the anal and pectoral fins. Supposedly the plants will have small flat areas on those fins from sitting on the bottom of the tanks. My eyes don't zoom enough to be able to tell though haha. 

Cool posts man, I am not an east sider but am glad you are having such success on what I hear is a tough river. Keep it up!


----------

